# Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochhype



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

Redaktionell







*Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? 
Presse merkt selber Sommerlochhype​*
Da gehts mal nicht um Angeln oder Angler im Zusammenhang mit Welsen/Wallern.

Sondern die Nichtanglerpresse hat selber gemerkt, wie Waller zum Sommerlochfüller werden und einen amüsant-lesenswerten Artikel dazu geschrieben:
https://www.vice.com/de_at/article/xwzmbn/was-zur-holle-geht-eigentlich-mit-welsen?utm_source=viceat

"Riesenwels beißt Schwimmerin", "Monster-Wels aus der Donau gezogen", "Invasion der Welse", "Fisch frisst Hund" sind so die Punkte, die den Autoren auffielen. 

Und "Monster"-Fische, die man mittels Kränen (eigentlich zum (Hoch)Hausbau gedacht) an Land wuchten muss, werden auch erwähnt.

Zurückverfolgt haben die Autoren das bis 2001:


> _Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben?" titelt der Spiegel im Oktober 2001, nachdem ein anderthalb Meter langer Wels einen jungen Rauhaardackel in einem Parkteich in Mönchengladbach verschlungen haben soll._



------------------------------------------------​Auch wir haben ja zum Thema Sommerloch und Waller, dackelfressende Monster etc. einiges zu bieten im Forum wie in den redaktionellen Veröffentlichungen bei uns:
Sommerloch, Waller

Die Feststellung  der VICE-Autoren, dass Waller "weder Killerinstinkt noch Appetit auf Menschen- oder Dackelfleisch" hätten, würde ich aber zumindest für den Bereich Dackel in Zweifel ziehen.

Da sind Waller wohl zu sehr Nahrungsopportunisten und würden sich sicher jederzeit einen ins Maul passenden und für sie erreichbaren teutschen Teckel reinziehen -  siehe dazu auch:
Mediathek/Video: Riesenfische in unseren Flüssen

In diesem Sinne:
Sommerlochthema?
JA!

Dackel gefährdet?
JA!

Dackel als potentielle Köder?
*NEIN!!*

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

ich wart ja noch irgendwie drauf, bis der erste ein Hundegschirr für Dackel mit Ösen für Drillinge dran hier präsentiert...
:g:g:g

Ein paar grauslig-blutige Entwürfe mit dackelfressenden Wallern - um Spazier- und Gassigänger zu warnen - könnte man ja auch entwerfen, oder?
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dackel als potentielle Köder?
> *NEIN!!*


Nachdem es von Savage Gear die Ente gab - mit einem mega Erfolg - und es mittlerweile sogar Fledermäuse als Köder gibt... ganz zu schweigen von den Fröschen.... Wundern würde es mich nicht :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Kunstköder-Dackel!!!!!

Das hat was !!!!!

;-))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

mit rotierenden kurzen Beinen und Pendelschwanz - ich schmeiss mich wech...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> mit rotierenden kurzen Beinen und Pendelschwanz - ich schmeiss mich wech...


Wackel-Dackel gibt es ja schon. Drilling dran.... ach, lassen wir das ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

geile Vorstellung ;-


Stell Dir Spaziergänger vor, wenn Du nen Kunstdackel am Wallergeschirr durch den Rhein drehst und die das auf Entfernung nicht als "Kunst" erkennen....

Das müsste man echt mit versteckter Kamera filmen...


----------



## Eisbär14 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Ihr dürft nicht vergessen das Waller ja nicht nur auf* Kunstköter* sondern auch auf *Naturköter* gefangen werden können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Ihr dürft nicht vergessen das Waller ja nicht nur auf* Kunstköter* sondern auch auf *Naturköter* gefangen werden können.


grins - eben, meinte ich ja damit:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich wart ja noch irgendwie drauf, bis der erste ein Hundegschirr für Dackel mit Ösen für Drillinge dran hier präsentiert...
> :g:g:g


----------



## JottU (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Nananana!!! |krach:
Bitte bedenken: Auch Dackel sind Wirbeltiere! #4|znaika:

|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Franky (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*



> "Der natürliche Lebensraum des Welses ist das Sommerloch."



Geil! :q:q:q:q:q
Der Artikel trifft den Nagel aber mit voller Wucht aufn Kopp! :m


----------



## wobbler68 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Die Rache der Jack Russel.
Es wird schon davon Berichtet das einzelne Hunde beim Schwarzangeln auf Wels beobachtet worden sind.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r78l0gwveYM


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

jaaa, das kenn ich geiles Video..


----------



## Riesenangler (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Ich muss doch hier schärfstens PROTESTIEREN.
 Angesicht dessen, was hier an Vorschläge für meine Lieblingshunderasse kommt.|abgelehn|closed:|peinlich|znaika::e|splat:



  Ein Deutscher Dackel läuft auch nicht. Er rückt vor.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

De sieht doch schnuckelig aus für nen 1,60 - 1,80 m...
:g:g


Davon ab mag ich Dackel auch, der erste Jagdhund, den ich mit meinem Dad ausgebildet hab, war ein Rauhhaardackel - Jagdpassion bis in jede einzelne, rauhhaarige Haarspitze (hören aber nur auf realer Jagd (da aber 1000 Prozent) aber üben? Prüfungen - pff)) ..!


----------



## Riesenangler (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

|motz:|motz:|motz::e:e


----------



## Ørret (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Wieviel Tragkraft muss die U-Pose wohl haben oder braucht der Dackel vielleicht keine?|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Ersäufen will ich ja nicht - oder meinst Du Kunstköter?


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Gibt's hier keine kreativen Kaputtniks, die mal schnell nen Gummihund mit Wackelschwanz gießen könnten?

So ne Art 2-kg-Echtteckel nach dem Real-Eel-Schwanzprinzip, aber mit beweglichen Hammerpfoten-Beinen noch extra unten dran? Zu werfen dann mit einer 5000-g-Rute, als Rolle eine Handankerwinde?

Aber dabei auch unbedingt an eine Version in Glitter-Chartreuse denken - Angeln mit dem Imitat einer leuchtenden AKW-Endlager-Eingangsvorstehertöle bringt Abwechslung ins Einhol-Einerlei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

da wart ich auch drauf ;-)


----------



## Deep Down (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Dackel?

Nach der suicide-duck, der 3d Ratte und dem Flattermann kommt jetzt erstmal der hier:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPYZ1JwmdFk

Danach können wir über den Dackel reden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Dackel?
> 
> Nach der suicide-duck, der 3d Ratte und dem Flattermann kommt jetzt erstmal der hier:
> 
> ...


bestenfalls Vorspeise und keine vollwertige Mahlzeit wie ein Dackel - da fängste nur Untermaß!
:g:g:g:
:q:q:q


----------



## hanzz (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Ich komm ja grad in Versuchung die Bastelecke zu besuchen :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

immer ran ;-))))


----------



## Kegelfisch (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Hat mal einer was gegen Bauchschmerzen :c!
Scheiß Kopfkino !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

ich hab da auch immer diverse Szenarien im Kopp ;-))

PeTA würde abdrehen................


----------



## Jose (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

ihr fallt aber auch auf jeden scheixx rein. überlegt doch mal: 
*es gibt keine unschuldigen dackel*


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Dackel sind geil, genial, intelligent, eigenständig - JA!!!

Mit unschuldig haste wohl aber recht ;-)) 

Ab er da haben wir ja nur den Spiegel zitiert ;-)))


----------



## wolf672 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Achtung!!

An alle Dackelbesitzer.

Das Angeln mit lebenden Köder ist verboten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Lebende Köter? 
Abschlagen vorher?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Dackelwelpen würden auch gut gehen ...


----------



## Jose (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

also zu "unschuldig" nochmal:
meine life balance ist 
einmal schäferhund im gesäß aber
acht mal dackel in der wade.

ich meide die mistviecher.

optimales welsfutter!!!


----------



## zandertex (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

die wollten doch nur spielen herbert.:q

nein,spass an die seite..........als läufer kann ich da 2 lieder von singen.
optimales welsfutter!!#6


----------



## phirania (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...89CQqo&usg=AFQjCNGSVRQwW731bt32J5-sFCzxMAs54w


----------



## Mxxks (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Sagt mal is euch zu warm oder was? |peinlich
Die armen Krach machenden Köter. 

Gruß Maeks


----------



## Riesenangler (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

@Jose. Dackel sind die treuesten Hunde wo gibt. Meiner legt sich auch mit Pferde und ausgewachsene Rinder an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*



phirania schrieb:


> https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...89CQqo&usg=AFQjCNGSVRQwW731bt32J5-sFCzxMAs54w


----------



## Jose (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*



phirania schrieb:


> https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi8-L_F8LvVAhVKbRQKHTbYDSQQtwIIJjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DonAod89CQqo&usg=AFQjCNGSVRQwW731bt32J5-sFCzxMAs54w




ooh, wat schön #6 danke für den link


----------



## bombe20 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

die passende grundform für einen dackel als oberflächenköder, mit sechs stellen um drillinge einzuhängen, gab es ab 2000. ist leider 2005 vom markt genommen worden. kostete damals 229,- DM.


----------



## Michael.S (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Bei einem Mini Yorshire würde ich mir da schon eher Gedanken machen , meine Schwester hatte so eine Trethupe und man muste immer aufpassen wohinn man ging , den hätte selbst ein mittlerer Hecht problemlos erledigt


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Ein jagdpassionerter Dackel hätte auch kein Problem, sich mit nem 2-mWaller anzulegen, die sind schmerzfrei..

Unserer stellte auch problemlos Sauen..

Geht nicht immer gut, aber die kennen da nix..


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Cool - es geht munter weiter.
Der hier aus der Meldung von gestern soll neben Enten und Bisamratten auch immer wieder kleine Dackel fressen ;-)))

Der "Schiererwaller" aus Regensburg ist seit 50 Jahren zu Gange!! 

*Die Legende um den Monster-Waller *
http://www.br.de/nachrichten/oberpfalz/inhalt/schiererwaller-cham-regen-110.html


----------



## phirania (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein jagdpassionerter Dackel hätte auch kein Problem, sich mit nem 2-mWaller anzulegen, die sind schmerzfrei..
> 
> Unserer stellte auch problemlos Sauen..
> 
> Geht nicht immer gut, aber die kennen da nix..




Wäre doch was fürs nächste Sommerloch...
Kampfdackel   erlegt Killerwels  :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Ich würde meine Hand nicht für den Waller ins Feuer legen ;-))


----------



## Riesenangler (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Ich auch nicht. Interessant wird es wenn Dackel, also Dachshund, mal auf einen alten erfahrendn Dachs trifft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Ausserhalb Bau - Dackel..

Im Bau - Dachs


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Dackel sind entzückende Hunde, wenn man mit Charakter klar kommt. Als Bauhund darauf gezüchtet, solitär zu jagen und deshalb autonome Entscheidungen zu treffen. Das macht ja den Reiz am Dackel aus. 

Beine wie Littbarski und meinungsstabil.|supergri




Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Interessant wird es wenn Dackel, also Dachshund, mal auf einen alten erfahrendn Dachs trifft.



Das hängt in allererster Linie vom Hund ab und nicht vom Dachs. Idealerweise ist der Hund nicht allzu scharf, sondern bindet den Dachs im Bau. Dachse "springen" nicht oder fast nicht. Wenn der Dachs im Bau Raum bekommt, dreht er ab und verklüftet sich, sprich, er häuft Erde zwischen sich und den Hund. Gräbt der Hund hinterher, gräbt er sich dann oft selbst ein. Heutzutage ist es grob fahrlässig, einen unbesenderten Hund einschliefen zu lassen, denn ist ein Dachs im Bau, läuft es meist darauf hinaus, daß man die ganze Fraktion ausgraben darf. Darauf sollte man sich im Vorfeld schon einstellen.

Wenn Waller in Röhren leben würden, könnte man einen Dackel mit entsprechendem Gerät sicher zum Einsatz bringen. Die Biester würden den Wels schon auf die Flossen bringen, sind auch passionierte Fischer, mein letzter Dackel hat mich zumindest bei der Forellenpirsch ziemlich oft begleitet::m


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

IST DAS EIN GEILES BILD!!!!!!! 

Darf ich das verwenden?

Mit der Unterschrift:
Dackel rüstet zur Wallerjagd

;-))))


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Klar.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

goil...
danke...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

am basteln


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

da isser, Stens Waller-Kampfdackel:


----------



## phirania (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> IST DAS EIN GEILES BILD!!!!!!!
> 
> Darf ich das verwenden?
> 
> ...



Jawohl,die Dackel schlagen Jetzt zurück....:m
Oder.
Der Aufpassdackel:
Wehe da geht jemand an Herrchens Säckel.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> da isser, Stens Waller-Kampfdackel:



Hehe, da kommt meine kleine Hündin posthum noch zu Ehren im Netz.:m


----------



## kati48268 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Von der Form her wären die doch gut mit Zwiebeln zu füllen...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Von der Form her wären die doch gut mit Zwiebeln zu füllen...




Du würdest weinen....


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

bei dem pups;-)).....................unser rauhaardackel pauli(5monate) jagt gerade fliegen im vorzelt.


----------



## Samtron (5. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Hallo zusammen,

um solche Fische zu landen, habe ich immer einen Greifzug dabei. Und ein passender Baum ist auch meistens in der Nähe. |bla:|bla:

Gruß
Hubert


----------



## Ecky (5. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Hallo, ich bin begeistert von diesem humorvollem Thread!
Man sollte vielleicht die Idee mit dem schwimmenden Maulwurf nicht einfach so abtun. Da ich beim Hecht, Barsch und Döbel angeln sehr gute Erfahrunge mit den von Oberflächenködern von Savge Gear gemacht habe, fände ich einen Mauwurf für sehr gut als KUNSTköder. Die Umsetzung überlasse ich da allerdings den Profis.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Waller scheinen in der Tat Wirkung auf kleine Köter zu haben.

Wir waren heute Nacht in "Mission Küchenwaller" an der Elbe unterwegs, die frz. Bulldogge eines Freundes hat uns begleitet und nach Vollzug war der Hund nur mit sanftem Druck zu bewegen, auch nur für ein Foto in der Nähe des Biestes Platz zu nehmen.
Nun ist die Chance zwar gering, daß man bei einem Sechzigpfünder einen Dackel indirekt mitisst, aber der Hund hatte eine Heidenangst vor der Kaulquappe.

So sieht nackte Panik aus, wenn man gefühlt in der Nahrungskette nach unten durchgereicht wird:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Der guckt aber echt daneben ;-)


----------



## phirania (5. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Wenn der sich recht Schlank macht passet der auch rein ( in den Küchenwaller )...
@ Stan
Gib zu den kleinen habt ihr zum anfüttern mitgenommen...

@ Thomas.
Die schauen immer so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

na ich weiss nicht - Das Foto auf Facebook und wir haben PeTA, Hundezüchter und Tierschutz am Hals ;-))


----------



## phirania (5. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Geht doch um sinnvolle Verwertung..#c
Ansonsten laufen die eh nur Bellend durch die Gegend..:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Nicht nur ausgewachsene Dackel. 

Ente steht jetzt aufm Wallerspeiseplan.....

Ungebratene Entenbabies!!! 

Monster sind, Monster, diese Waller........:
Küken verschwinden von Siegburger Weiher – Wels unter Verdacht

BILD: Dem Grusel-Wels gehen die Küken aus


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (6. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Warum schreibt man, der Wels muss da ausgesetzt worden sein wenn der Weiher mit einem Nebenfluss der Sieg verbunden ist?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Damit Angler schuld sein können???


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> na ich weiss nicht - Das Foto auf Facebook und wir haben PeTA, Hundezüchter und Tierschutz am Hals ;-))



Auf Facebook sagst du? Dann hast du auch noch Truppenteile der "eigenen Reihe" am Hals, denn, einen Waller dieser Größe kann, darf und soll man nicht essen!:q





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht nur ausgewachsene Dackel.
> 
> Ente steht jetzt aufm Wallerspeiseplan.....
> 
> Ungebratene Entenbabies!!!



Das klingt mir nicht nach EINEM Wels, der frisst nicht konstant über drei Wochen zwanzig Küken, da haben die wohl eher paar große Hechte im Teich.


----------



## Franky (6. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Jupp... Da sollte man vielleicht mal Jörg beten..


----------



## gründler (6. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das klingt mir nicht nach EINEM Wels, der frisst nicht konstant über drei Wochen zwanzig Küken, da haben die wohl eher paar große Hechte im Teich.



Oder Waschbären Minke und co. die auf'n Geschmack gekommen sind.....fressen/Jagen die doch nicht der Tenor...doch tun se......


----------



## Trickyfisher (7. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Hihi, da fällt mir immer der da ein...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoR9qqBnfUg


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

muss ich auch immer grinsen bei alles "für den Hund"....


----------



## hanzz (7. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Unser Leben für den Hund...
:q :q :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Und es geht immer weiter ;-))

Im Fernsehen/Mediathek: Der Monsterwaller aus Cham, der "Schierer-Waller"

 Mosel:Riesen-Welse sind gefährlicher als gedacht


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochh*

Auch reisserische Überschrift, aber im Gegensatz zu manch anderem (z. B.: Mosel:Riesen-Welse sind gefährlicher als gedacht ) ein angenehm sachlicher Artikel aus der Schweiz zum Thema dackelfressende Sommerlochwaller:
*Die Monster vom Greifensee *
http://zueriost.ch/bezirk-uster/volketswil/die-monster-vom-greifensee/804841


----------

